# Mosquito bite and diabetes



## lucy123 (Aug 23, 2012)

AFter having 18 bites the other week and getting over them, I got a nasty mosquito bite on my calf whilst playing tennis on Monday night. I have to be honest, I just thought 'oh another one'.

It was very painful and I have struggled with it and since Tuesday has really hurt to walk on it.

By yesterday the red swollen bit was obviously growing in size and by tea time yesterday the whole of the bottom of my leg was very swollen, purply red and hurt so much, was burning hot and the bite itself was a blister the size of a 10p piece. The purply red swollen bit went from just under my knee right down to my achilles!

I gave in and rang NHS direct whom I have to say were brilliant. They got a GP to call me back straight away - and he insisted I went to see him immediately at the walk in centre.  

I have now been diagnosed as having cellulitis caused by the bite- which is very painful, I am on antibiotics, anti histamine tablets and anti histamine cream. It is very painful.

I got a bit of a lecture from the GP about being diabetic and how I should have got this looked at much earlier. I know he was right but I just didn't think about the diabetes playing a part.  I think sometimes we think we are making a fuss. 

I go to Turkey next Saturday so am just hoping it heals quickly. I have also ordered more 50% Deet repellant to take with me.

I thought I would post as I know there was a post recently about mosquito bites - so my advice if they hurt and go quite red, hot and swollen - bigger than 1-2cm, get it looked at - I wish I had been to see the GP earlier.


----------



## Copepod (Aug 23, 2012)

Glad to hear that NHS Direct and GP were helpful, if perhaps "lecture" wasn't the best way of educating, but time is short in appointments and perhaps it's your expression? Next time (although hope you manage to prevent bites) you should be able to buy anti-histamines from chemist without prescription and treat before the need for antibiotics arises. 

Also, as well as antibiotics, which are specific for bacterial infections, and antihistamines, which are specific for inflammatory respones, remember the actions that can reduce any swelling, whether caused by infection, inflammation, following skin breaking injury or musculo skeletal injury etc - rest, ice (not directly in contact with skin, of course), compression, elevation - basically, do any of those that feels like it helps.

With prevention of insect bites, often spraying / dripping insect repellent onto clothing works better than applying to clothing, as it's often sweated off from skin. There are some clothing items available which include insect repellent in fabric (often have high sun protection factor, too), but most clothing will give some degree of protection against insect bites / stings.


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks Copepod.

I did mean it was a good lecture from the GP - he was really nice and quite sympathetic and concerned - which made me feel better for ringing in the first place.

I also forgot that yes I have to do the RICE as well, but not put ice on the blister bit - just the swollen and red bit.

I have my 50% deet, antihistamines etc now - so hopefully the litlle devils will move on now - strange thing out of al people playing tennis just me bit again!


----------



## Copepod (Aug 23, 2012)

Best protection against insect bites is to go round with a person who gets bitten more that you!   I have a couple of friends to whom I keep close in midge areas! 

I'd never thought of tennis as particularly prone to insect bites - adventure racing in Scotland / Wales / Lake District etc, yes, but tennis in urban areas on tarmac, no.


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 23, 2012)

You wouldn't believe the number of mossies on the tennis courts Copepod, they fly into your eyes just as you are about to serve - and you end up looking from a distance like you are doing a war dance!
Ha Ha - I will have to find a new friend then - it did make me laugh!


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 24, 2012)

Well yes leg is definitley infected!  I think the antib's and cream are having an effect though. Still very painful to put weight on leg but redness is reversing so something is going right. The blister is huge and very purple around it and yelow looking in the middle!  

I hope it goes away by my hols next Saturday - and am praying it doesn't leave a ghastly scar!

I do wish I had got it looked at earlier!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Well yes leg is definitley infected!  I think the antib's and cream are having an effect though. Still very painful to put weight on leg but redness is reversing so something is going right. The blister is huge and very purple around it and yelow looking in the middle!
> 
> I hope it goes away by my hols next Saturday - and am praying it doesn't leave a ghastly scar!
> 
> I do wish I had got it looked at earlier!



Sounds awful Lucy  I had 3 on my ankle the other day after gardening, but after a few days of angry itching now fully healed - hope the same happens for you pronto


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 24, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Sounds awful Lucy  I had 3 on my ankle the other day after gardening, but after a few days of angry itching now fully healed - hope the same happens for you pronto



Thanks Alan - I have been told to take hay fever tablets daily - do you think that means after it has healed as well?


----------



## cherrypie (Aug 24, 2012)

When I went to Greece once I had similar problems to you Lucy.  It was sand flies that did the damage.  Dr. recommended to take hay fever tablets for a fortnight prior to foreign holidays and carry on using them until the holiday was over.  

Might be worth asking if you should take them during the midge season every year.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Thanks Alan - I have been told to take hay fever tablets daily - do you think that means after it has healed as well?



I've never taken hay fever tablets Lucy, so not sure.


----------



## Copepod (Aug 24, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Thanks Alan - I have been told to take hay fever tablets daily - do you think that means after it has healed as well?



Difficult to second guess what the person who told you to take hay fever tablets daily meant (hay fever = anti histamine, so that is OK for bites), but I'd interpret that as meaning daily while in biting insect area, or until itchiness / swelling stops, whichever comes later.


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 26, 2012)

The leg has healed quite nicely now - the swelling and redness has gone and now down to just a very large blister - it doesn't hurt much. I was wondering, I go on holiday on saturday for two weeks in turkey and was wondering whether it would be better for me to burst the blister as it doesn't seem to be getting any smaller.


As I have said it doesn't hurt much now the swelling has all gone - in fact I managed a 8-9k run today and it just tugged a bit on the way back.

I am more worried about sunbathing and going in the sea with it and how messy it could be if it burst in turkey?

What would you do?


----------

